

What's on Philip "Pud" Kaplan's home screen? - bdb
http://blog.app.net/2011/09/15/whats-on-philip-pud-kaplans-home-screen/

======
killion
Lots of Pud hitting the homepage lately. I'm not complaining, just noticing. I
wonder if this portends the end of the boom ala fuckedcompany.com. Meh,
probably not.

------
dalton
Sorry our blog was running slowly when this post first went up, should be
running fine now.

